# Objekte einer Liste einer weiteren List anhängen



## internet (6. Apr 2010)

Hallo Leute, 
ich bin total am verzweifeln:

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
1) ich speichere in einer Liste Objekte.
    Um konkreter zu werden: ich rufe auf der Liste eine Methode aus, die mir verschiedene Kostenstellen zurückliefert. => das klappt auch

// Alle Kostenstellen eines Vorgesetzten identifizieren
*kostenstellenlisteEinesVorgesetzten = pvSpring.findKostenstelleByVorgesetzterId(id);* 


2) jetzt möchte ich die Personen, die in der jeweiligen Kostenstelle sind identifizieren.
    Das mache ich so:

```
// Eine Schleife, die ALLE Personen identifiziert
		// Solange wie die Größe der identifizierten Kostenstellen eines Vorgesetzten
	
		for(int i=0; i<kostenstellenlisteEinesVorgesetzten.size();i++){
			
			Kostenstelle index = kostenstellenlisteEinesVorgesetzten.get(i);
			
			// Die Personen aus einer BESTIMMTEN Kostenstelle identifizieren
			// ==> Die Personen ausgeben, die in der BESTIMMTEN Kostenstelle sind

			personenlisteKostenstelle = pvSpring.findPersonByKostenstelle(index.getKostenstelle());
			
				
			// Speichere die Personen in eine Liste, wenn es Personen in der Kostenstelle gibt
			if(personenlisteKostenstelle != null)
			{
				personenlisteAusAllenKostenstellenEinesVorgesetzten.addAll(personenlisteKostenstelle);
			}
			
		}
```

Aber bei *personenlisteAusAllenKostenstellenEinesVorgesetzten.addAll(personenlisteKostenstelle);* bekomme ich immer eine NullPointException!

Ich weiß leider nicht warum?
Kann mir jemand bitte helfen.... Sitze schon seit 3 Stunden hier dran!


----------



## SlaterB (6. Apr 2010)

im Zweifel ist die einfachste Erklärung auch die richtige:
personenlisteAusAllenKostenstellenEinesVorgesetzten ist null

und keine deiner Erklärungen oder Code befasst sich damit ob diese Variable null ist, wo sie herkommt usw.


----------



## srea (6. Apr 2010)

Mit dem doch recht überschaubarem Code-Asschnitt ist es schwierig dir zu helfen.
Vermutung: Du hast kein "personenlisteAusAllenKostenstellenEinesVorgesetzten" Objekt erzeugt, bevor du dem etwas hinzufügen willst.

Edit: Zu lahm -.-


----------



## internet (6. Apr 2010)

ja aber ich befülle doch "personenlisteAusAllenKostenstellenEinesVorgesetzten" doch mit den Objekten aus: "personenlisteKostenstelle"


----------



## SlaterB (6. Apr 2010)

hmm, was für ein Argument

'aber ich befülle den Tank doch mit Sprit aus der Tankstelle', sagte der Bürger, 
der sich wunderte, dass alles auf dem Boden spritze, weil vor ihm gar kein Auto mit Tank stand, sondern ein leerer Parkplatz


----------



## srea (6. Apr 2010)

Trotzdem musst du "personenlisteAusAllenKostenstellenEinesVorgesetzten" initialisieren. 
Ein

```
Whatever personenlisteAusAllenKostenstellenEinesVorgesetzten = new Whatever();
```
muss schon da sein. Sonst weiss der Compiler nicht was dein "personenlisteAusAllenKostenstellenEinesVorgesetzten" überhaupt ist.

Edit: ich geb mich jetzt geschlagen. Slater ist zu schnell -.-


----------



## nrg (6. Apr 2010)

trotzdem must du es initialisieren.

Wenn du umziehst kannst du doch auch nicht in ein Haus ziehen, wo noch nicht gebaut ist sonder lediglich die Pläne existieren...


----------



## Ziegenpeter (6. Apr 2010)

Hast du denn irgendwo mal sowas 


```
List<T> personenlisteAusAllenKostenstellenEinesVorgesetzten = new LinkedList<T>()   //T ist hier irgendein Typ, da ich deinen nicht kenne
```

oder 


```
List<T> personenlisteAusAllenKostenstellenEinesVorgesetzten = new ArrayList<T>()
//s.o.
```

hingeschrieben? Wenn nein ist dein Objekt schlichtweg nicht initialisiert.

Edit: Ihr seid zu schnell für mich ;(


----------



## internet (6. Apr 2010)

Das wars wirklich!
Besten Dank!


----------

